# So bekommst du RIFT + Storm Legion + 30 Tage UMSONST! ;-)



## Seshatar (23. April 2013)

Hey Leute

zur Zeit könnt ihr RIFT + Storm Legion AddOn + 30 Tage Spielzeit umsonst bekommen. Wie das geht?

1. Erstellt euch einen TRION/Rift Lite Account (falls jemand einen Ref-Link für Extra Belohnungen braucht bitte PN)

2. Downloaded RIFT über euren TRION Account.

3. Erstellt einen raptr Account on www.raptr.com

4. Downloaded die raptr desktop app

5. Aktiviert RIFT als Spiel in eurem raptr Account

6. Spielt RIFT Lite (umsonst) und lasst eure Spielzeit von der raptr desktop app tracken

7. Sobald ihr den RIFT Rang "Experienced" in raptr erreicht, könnt ihr eure kostenlose Kopie von RIFT: Storm Legion, inklusive 30 Tage kostenloser Spielzeit anfordern!

Mehr Infos: http://raptr.com/rewards/rift-storm-legion

Viel Spaß!!!! :-)


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

Rapture keyscodes sind in 1 Sekunden vergeben war schon immer so du hast keine chance weil die server abbrennen der einzige der davon profitiert bis du durch deinen refcode


----------



## Seshatar (23. April 2013)

Sind sie scheinbar nicht. Es sind noch 4830 von 5000 Codes zu haben... und Trion legt sicher nach wenn die zu schnell weg sind.


----------



## cherry009 (23. April 2013)

geht das auch wenn man nur rift hat und storm legion als addon braucht?
Habe nämlich schon rift und einen level 50 char.


----------



## G3n3T1c (23. April 2013)

cherry009 schrieb:


> geht das auch wenn man nur rift hat und storm legion als addon braucht?
> Habe nämlich schon rift und einen level 50 char.




dann bekommst die Erweiterung


----------



## cherry009 (23. April 2013)

Dann einfach das game minimiert paar stunden laufen lassen und bumm ich habe das addon ?


----------



## G3n3T1c (23. April 2013)

Ja,du startest das Spiel dann aber am besten durch die Desktop App von Raptr
wobei du aber noch beachten musst,das du vom Spiel nach 15 Minuten AFK Dauer gekickt wirst,ob du eingeloggt sein musst weiß ich nicht.


**Ergänzungen


----------



## JonnyBee (24. April 2013)

cherry009 schrieb:


> Dann einfach das game minimiert paar stunden laufen lassen und bumm ich habe das addon ?




alter den Key fürs Adon bekommste bei Ebay schon fürn 10er, hab ich mir eben gekauft geht wunderbar. Dafür endlos vor dem Pc sitzen oder laufen lassen und warten? also bitte ^^


----------



## Arino (24. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand nen Link für das 10 € Angebot geben? ;-) In Ebay finde ich nur Händler die mir das Spiel zuschicken wollen. 
Alles sehr merkwürdig. Der Key kostet überall wo ich suche 19+€ und als Versandzeug bekommt mans schon für 8.xx€


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2013)

Billigstes Angebot: 13,58€ inkl. kostenlosem Versand. Anbieter: mindfactory-city

Und die Anbieter, welche nur Keys anbieten haben auch keine Versandkosten drin. Kostet dann die 19,85€.


----------



## Azerak (24. April 2013)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> alter den Key fürs Adon bekommste bei Ebay schon fürn 10er, hab ich mir eben gekauft geht wunderbar. Dafür endlos vor dem Pc sitzen oder laufen lassen und warten? also bitte ^^



Endlos?
Es reicht wenn der Client noch an ist auch wenn da steht "Wegen Inaktivität wurde die Verbindung unterbrochen" (oder so ähnlich).
Hab es 1! Nacht angelassen - fertig. Heute morgen den Key gekriegt den mein Freund gekriegt hat.

Dafür bezahl ich dann doch keine 10Euro oder mehr!
Zudem hab ich so noch nen Kostüm Helm und Schultern gekriegt.
Alles wunderbar.

Wer dafür dann zahlt selber schuld ;-)


----------



## hockomat (25. April 2013)

Also bei Mediamarkt/Saturn bekommste es für 7.99 ohne Spielzeit habe es mir dort letzte Woche geholt


----------



## Piti49 (25. April 2013)

Hey 
Vielen dank für die Info, ohne deinen Post wäre ich nicht drüber gestolpert ^^
Wollte es mir eh am We holen, und da mein Rechner heute Nacht eh lief, hab ich Rift einfach mal laufen lassen, und siehe da, jetzt nach Feierabend geschaut und Stromlegion plus 30 Tage und ein Helm für Lau 

Supi freut mich echt und vielen Dank nochmal =


----------



## Chuckfish (25. April 2013)

Habs heute auch so gemacht, hatte allerdings vorher nur RIFT Lite...

Nun Hab ich RIFT+ Storm Legion + 60Tage Spielzeit bekommen!!

nice )


----------



## IceWolf316 (28. April 2013)

Bin auch gerade dabei. Find ich knaller. 

Aber ich frage mich, wieso die sonst nur so... gähn-Belohnungen haben für andere games...


----------



## Coreeye (28. April 2013)

Schade, dass nur wenige sehen, wie gut Rift eigentlich ist. Sowohl in der Level Phase als auch im Endgame. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass das P2P immer unbeliebter wird? Auf den deutschen Servern ist ja immer weniger los, vor allem innerhalb der Woche...Bei meinen Freunden war aber das Kampfsystem der Grund letzten Endes. Es gibt mittlerweile einfach genügend Spiele mit dem Tab System. Eventuell hätte hier ein gutes next gen Combat einige SPieler mehr mobilisiert. Tera bietet deutlich weniger Inhalt und hält sich alleine durch das Kampfsystem so gut.


----------



## Tikume (28. April 2013)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber Rift wirkte auf mich so furchtbar generisch.
Von Grafik über Rassen, Klassen, Quests - das war alles sicher ok, aber nicht besonders.
Und die Rifts ... naja ... bumms stehn 20 monster da ... wegkloppen ...

Ist aber wie gesagt nur mein subjektiver Eindruck aus der Levelphase.


----------



## lovechia (28. April 2013)

Wie wird denn die Spielzeit genau getrackt? Ich hab jetzt sowohl Rift als auch die Desktop App am Laufen, aber da wird nichts angezeigt. Bei "My Games" und dann "Rift" steht halt 0 Secs. Und bei "Track Gametime Manually" wird Rift nichtmal gelistet obwohl ich es bei mir als Game hinzugefügt habe. EDIT: Nevermind, hat jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## Coreeye (28. April 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber Rift wirkte auf mich so furchtbar generisch.
> Von Grafik über Rassen, Klassen, Quests - das war alles sicher ok, aber nicht besonders.
> Und die Rifts ... naja ... bumms stehn 20 monster da ... wegkloppen ...
> 
> Ist aber wie gesagt nur mein subjektiver Eindruck aus der Levelphase.



Wann hast denn das letzte Mal gespielt? MUss sagen, dass sich eine Menge geändert hat, nachdem ich wieder nach 1,5 Jahren reingeschaut habe. Gerade in Bezug auf das Leveln bietet es dir sehr viele Möglichkeiten, heutzutage.


----------



## IceWolf316 (29. April 2013)

lovechia schrieb:


> Wie wird denn die Spielzeit genau getrackt? Ich hab jetzt sowohl Rift als auch die Desktop App am Laufen, aber da wird nichts angezeigt. Bei "My Games" und dann "Rift" steht halt 0 Secs. Und bei "Track Gametime Manually" wird Rift nichtmal gelistet obwohl ich es bei mir als Game hinzugefügt habe. EDIT: Nevermind, hat jetzt funktioniert.



Wenn du rift verlässt wirst du sehen wie weit du bist.


----------



## Teredore (21. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand ob die Experienced Belohnung (mit SL und ein Monat Playtime) noch aktuell und verfügbar ist?


----------



## Caljostro (21. Mai 2013)

> RIFT und Raptr haben sich erneut zusammengetan – und es gibt neue Beute! Nutze vom *23. April bis zum 11. Juni* beim Spielen von RIFT einfach die Raptr-App und du kannst unglaubliche Raptr-Belohnungen verdienen: zum Beispiel ein kostenloses Exemplar von RIFT: Storm Legion™ oder Spielgegenstände wie die "Schulterplatten der Irdenen Macht", einen Helm des Sturmlegion-Schlichters und sogar einen besonderen Raptr-Raptor-Weggefährten.



http://www.riftgame.com/de/news/articles/04232013_raptr_rewards.php


----------



## Atent123 (21. Mai 2013)

das ist nichtmehr aktuel die keys sind alle samstag morgen weggegangen doch nen paar glückliche wie ich haben noch einen gekrigt


----------



## Morphblader (21. Mai 2013)

ok, die haben wieder welche bekommen.. heute mittag stand wieder was von 3000+ verfügbar drin..^^


----------



## DrMAD (22. Mai 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen grade den Code eingelöst :-) Thx für die Info hätte Rptr fast wieder gelöscht.


----------



## lovechia (22. Mai 2013)

Hat hier jemand auch Probleme den Code zu bekommen?
Hab auf "Claim the Reward" geklickt, und unter Rewards ist jetzt der Expansion Code auch unter "Claimed" gelistet (Die Reihe mit "All", "Watching", "Qualified" etc) aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt an den Code komme.
Unter FAQ steht man solle contacten bei Problemen, aber immer wenn ich den Link anklicke, schließt sich mein Raptr Programm von selbst. -_-


----------



## Teredore (22. Mai 2013)

@ lovechia: Kannst du nicht auf "View Reward" klicken wenn du den geclaimten Reward anwählst? Bei mir wird dort (auch nachträglich wenn du den Code schon eingelöst hast) der Key angezeigt.

@ Rest: Habs jetzt über die Nacht tracken lassen und hab heute die Belohnung einstreichen können. Da sind wohl noch einige auf Vorrat!


----------



## lovechia (22. Mai 2013)

@Teredore: Wenn ich auf "View Reward" klicke, schließt sich mein Raptr Programm von selbst nach kurzem Laden. KA ob da meine Internetverbindung zu lahm ist, dauert eh etwas länger bei mir mit Raptr. Hoffe das ist nicht das Problem.
EDIT: Ok jetzt gings. Der Code wird mir angezeigt.


----------



## Vatenkeist (23. Mai 2013)

bin auch am arbeiten das ich storm Legion bekomme ^^ raptr guuuut


----------



## Rimi (23. Mai 2013)

Kann es sein das wenn man ein bestehenden Account hat nur das Addon bekommt ohne die 30 Tage ?

Mfg Eman


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2013)

Korrekt


----------



## Teredore (23. Mai 2013)

Rimi schrieb:


> Kann es sein das wenn man ein bestehenden Account hat nur das Addon bekommt ohne die 30 Tage ?
> 
> Mfg Eman



Ich hatte auch einen bestehenden ausgelaufenen Account, der nur lief weil ich den Trion-Account aktualisiert hab (3 Gratis Tage) und Ja! man bekommt auch 30 weitere inklusive dem Addon. Richtig niiiice.


----------



## Rimi (23. Mai 2013)

ich hab sie eben nicht bekommen


----------



## Davinho1 (23. Mai 2013)

Hattest du schon mal ein Abonnement laufen?


----------



## floppydrive (23. Mai 2013)

Erzählt doch keinen Müll, bestehende Accounts bekommen keine 30 Tage:



> *IF YOU ARE AN EXISTING RIFT PLAYER*
> *You will only unlock the Storm Legion Expansion. You will NOT be receiving a free 30 days.*





http://raptr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26270


----------



## Teredore (23. Mai 2013)

Ja, seltsam dann dürfte ich ja eigentlich garnicht mehr ins Spiel kommen; ist aber trotzdem der Fall. Anscheinend gibt es Abweichungen. Ich hab mir nur einmal das Grundspiel gekauft + 3 Monate Gaming Card (was schon ewig her ist).

Habt ihr das Spiel denn abonniert? Weil das Spiel ja sowieso nächsten Monat F2P-Status bekommt und somit wäre der Freimonat ja Nonsens. Werden die Abos dann eigentlich von Trion automatisch gekündigt?


----------



## floppydrive (24. Mai 2013)

Nein die Abos werden nicht gekündigt da es weiterhin Abos gibt die bestimmte Vorteile bieten.


----------



## Fusie (25. Mai 2013)

Auch einen Key noch erwischt und sage danke schön für den Hinweis hier. 

Ach ja, die Aktion kann man ja vielleicht auch mit: 
http://eu.riftgame.c...scend-a-friend/
verbinden und dann noch ein paar weitere nette Sachen gleich mit einsacken.


----------



## Teredore (25. Mai 2013)

Muss meine Aussage wohl relatvieren. Meine 3-Probe-Tage vom Trion-Acc auffrischen liefen wohl doch einen Tag länger als vorgesehen. Danach konnte ich mit meinen höheren Charakteren auch nicht mehr einloggen. Außerdem bin ich mit meinem neuen Charakter an die LVL-20 Grenze gestoßen, wo es ja leider garnicht mehr weiter geht. Nun ja, muss man jetzt noch ein bißchen warten. =)

Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp des Thread-erstellers!


----------



## Horde deadman (26. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Rift mal gespielt und jetzt zur Raptr funktion gegriefen. Allein wenn du Lite acc machst und siehst, was sich alles verändert hat, (ich hab vorm Addon aufgehört). Sofort-Abenteuer, Neue PVP Map für lowlvl bereiche, neues Interface, Klassensystem wurde auch verändert, so dass man nicht zum Lehrer muss. Da vergehen die 14 Stunden wie im Flug. 

P.S. man kriegt auch andere Sachen

ab Newbie (3 Stunden gespielt glaub ich) kriegt man Drachenschultern als "Garderoben-Kostüm"
ab Amateuer (glaub 8 Stunden) kriegt man so ein SL Kopfteil auch als Garderobe

und ab elite (über 180 Stunden oder so) kriegt man Raptr pet aber das schafft keiner in 30 tagen


----------



## Fusie (26. Mai 2013)

Also schaffen kann man das schon, jede Nacht das Spiel mit der App durchlaufen lassen... aber so toll ist der Begleiter auch wieder nicht. 

Nebenbei, hier nochmal der Code E7DNGTZMQKXWGD77CC72 für den "5% mehr Erfahrung bis Level 20 Kristall", wer mag kann den ja noch mit abgreifen. 

Aber die raptr Aktion ist wirklich was feines, im Spiel ist nun richtig was los, hoffe das bleibt auch mit dem F2P Start so...


----------



## Krinte (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo, also das über Raptr klappt einwandfrei und ist super einfach.

Ich würde gerne jemanden der hier neu anfängt als Freund werben für die Boni. Biete nebnbei Hilfe als Mentor an ingame. Und bischen ziehen platin etc.

Ihr seit neu in Rift, und wollt neuanfnagen und braucht was hilfe zum Start um ins spiel rienzukommen? Dann lasst euch von mir werben und meldet euch.

lg


----------



## Bluesoldier (26. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich habe für meine liebste einen Key erspielt.
Diesen wollte ich nun einlösen. Nachdem ich den Key eingegeben habe, soll ich das Abomodell auswählen.

Darf ich fragen, was genau ich tun muss? Muss ich, wie bei dem erwerb damals eine Zahlungsmodalität auswählen, die erst nach den 30 Tagen genutzt wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

*SORRY*

Musste wie vermutet eine Zahlungsart auswählen.
Alles ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Fusie (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, inzwischen kommst du wohl nicht mehr drum herum und musst dich da durch klicken... einige behaupten es würde an der _Freunde-auserwählen-Aktion_ liegen, aber das ist *nicht* richtig.

Selbst wenn man auf einen neuen Account einen ebenso neuen raptr Code eingibt, muss man nun ein Abo auswählen und eine Zahlungsweise eingeben, am Ende wird man natürlich *nicht* (bei der "Abrechnung" steht 0,00&#8364;...) zur Kasse gebeten und kann das Abo wieder stornieren und die Zahlungsweise wieder raus löschen.

Das wurde aber auch erst vor kurzem geändert, denn im Spiel berichten viele davon das sie gar nichts eingeben mussten...


----------



## Krinte (27. Mai 2013)

Hat nochjemand einen Code dene r nicht braucht? für nen Freund der möchte anfangen! Wennn ja bitte per PM


----------



## Fusie (27. Mai 2013)

Vorhin noch etwas gelesen, wenn man keine Abo Daten eintragen möchte, den Rift Support kontaktieren und bitten den Code einzugeben. Das kann zwar etwas dauern, aber dann wäre das Problem auch vom Tisch.


----------



## Roflxdlol (6. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand noch einen Code für meinen Freund über? Bei ihm funktioniert das mit Raptr nicht.  

Wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn ich einen per Pn bekommen könnte .


----------



## blackalbozz (6. Juni 2013)

HI wollte fragen ob einer von euch noch ein code verschenkt  weil es nicht bei mir geht pls bitte pn einfach schreiben danke im voraus.^^


----------



## Fusie (7. Juni 2013)

Die Aktion läuft am 12.6 aus, danach soll es wohl neue Belohnungen im Rift Bereich von raptr geben.


----------

